# 2002 MLB Spring Training



## Guest (Feb 8, 2002)

Hard to believe, I just read where the Cleveland Indians pitchers and catchers are to report to Winter Haven next week. Tickets go on Sale tomorrow for the 2002 Indian season. Guess I'll try to grab some tickets tomorrow for a few games.Can't afford to go to a Browns or Cavaliers game....TO EXPENSIVE.


----------

